# RB26DETT in a 240



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

would a RB26DETT engine (skyline) fit into a 240?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, with some modifications. I saw a thread earlier where someone had the supra engine under the hood of his S14...so its possible, yes.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

From the sticky I read, you'd have to make the chassis and hood longer. 240 stock engine is inline 4 and the RB26DETT is an inline 6.. so yeah, you'd have your hands full. And be prepared to spend lots of cash doing it.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Putting an RB26DETT in without modifying the engine is pretty unrealistic. I'm not saying it can't be done, because anything can be. The RB26DETT is for an AWD system, so the bottom of the engine carries the transfer gears for the front. Installing the AWD on a 240 is simply not worth the work or cost. So, to put an RB26DETT in, you have to modify it by removing the transfer gears and getting the bottom oil sump/pan from an RB25 and put that on to make the RB26 for RWD.

As far as installing the engine and what work is required, this link is to the best and most detailed RB engine install in a 240 that I have ever seen. Nothing needs to be lengthened, the radiator usualy needs to me moved forward of the location it's mounted at. And you see how the mention having to trim off some of the hood brace to fit the engine, if you do use an RB26 with the RB25 bottom and crossmember, it doesn't require the trim because the RB26's intake doesn't come across the top of the engine like the RB20 and 25.

http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/tech/0309scc_hybrid/


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

noobs.. stop reviving old threads. we have a member w/ a rb26dett powered s14 fyi


----------



## DriftVader (Jan 12, 2004)

*rb26 in a 240*

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=38520 :fluffy:


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

C-West Sells one for only $15,000, a RB26DETT powered custom wide-body S14A Silvia...if only this were Japan...Sigh*


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

where did you get that price from?


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

Sport Compact Car magazine, and C-west itself, i'd give you their site, but i doubt you can read japanese.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

for all you lazy people out there (like me) you could just say "To hell with it" and get this! 

no really, i just found this and it further ilistrates <-- is that even right?! that... it can be done! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2454616829&category=6396

nice paint and body work too!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

mzanubis said:


> for all you lazy people out there (like me) you could just say "To hell with it" and get this!
> 
> no really, i just found this and it further ilistrates <-- is that even right?! that... it can be done!
> 
> ...


omg.. i can't belive you posted that.. how rice-a-riffic!!! notice how all of teh mods are about exterior/interior.. almost no mods on the engine besides the swap itself. clean swap tho


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

im surprised brad didnt get flamed. this is old news. i guess drift240sx failed to show up and flame. :fluffy:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

we should get him over here


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

yah get him over here, im too lazy to type a paragraph of flaming.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

yes... i was just showing how nice the swap was... :loser: i need to go now... 
lol


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lol, you dont wanna get flamed?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

who would? lol


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

AAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sorry i never made it to this one guys, i don't really look at the S14 section much. since the S14 is inferior to the S13


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2004)

mzanubis said:


> for all you lazy people out there (like me) you could just say "To hell with it" and get this!
> 
> no really, i just found this and it further ilistrates <-- is that even right?! that... it can be done!
> 
> ...


People like that make me extremely angry (not the messanger but the seller). For the amount of money he put into disgracing Nissan he prolly coulda had a damn supra. So glad he did that engine swap w/ an automatic, makes it super domestic american.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how is that disgracing? i happen to like that car, nice body kit. so what that he has an A/T maybe he doesn't like M/T? its a well modded car even if it is an auto

but to each his own.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

woah newbie, know your place, you can't hate anyone, your to young. Besides, it dosen't matter if its AT or MT, its whatever you want. Like he said, to each his own. I find an alright to exceptable car. remember, your a :newbie:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> how is that disgracing? i happen to like that car, nice body kit. so what that he has an A/T maybe he doesn't like M/T? its a well modded car even if it is an auto
> 
> but to each his own.



your just being argumentative


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> your just being argumentative


 hehehehehe :jump:


----------

